
Custom CSS properties: create responsive behaviour - thomnah
https://blog.logrocket.com/custom-responsive-behaviour-using-custom-css-properties-14e2ed8a578f
======
thomnah
Custom CSS properties make CSS even more powerful. For example you can
configure a menu to fade in fullscreen on mobile while sliding in from left on
desktop.

